# Green Pepsi Bottle.



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2020)

Picked up another Green Pepsi Bottle from Detroit. This one is different then my other ones. This one has DFP Detroit Mich embossed in the glass twice around neck area. These Green Pepsi's seem harder to find. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2020)

SOME OF MY OTHER ONES.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 14, 2020)

I have one green Pepsi (non embossed), I've read that Pepsi used whatever bottles they could get during prohibition as there was a shortage of bottles.


----------

